# Water parameters different for planted tank?



## PlantedNerd (Apr 6, 2013)

My first planted tank (65g tall) has been up and running for about 3 weeks. Throughout this time I've been doing a fish-in cycle and testing the water every couple days. 
I have noticed the ammonia spike never went very high and I'm currently experiencing the nitrite spike and ammonia dropped back down to zero. My question is does having a planted tank lessen the severity of the spikes?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

plants usually have lots of bacteria on them when you buy them to help the cycle, also, plants are able to use ammonia and nitrates to help them grow.

Plants can make a big difference


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I wish I had known, when I started my tank, which I planned for plants, that plants would help so much with the cycle. Didn't have any plants in it at first. But they sure make a big difference. You've been fortunate that it's worked out so well.


----------

